# Sound System for 05 Titan King Cab?



## Justintoxicated (Mar 11, 2005)

Hello,

I just pruchased my first new vehicle which is a Nissan 4x4 Titan 4x4 SE with tow kit, popular package, Offroad Package, Complete Bed Package. I was trying to figure out what I need to purchase to upgrade the stereo.

It currently has a 6 disc Changer. Does the 6 dics changer have Pre-outs?

I'm pulling the system out of my old 86 Nissan SE 4x4 King Cab. It had 2 JL 12's in a bandpass box 600 Watt RMS Amp [email protected] ohms, [email protected] or 600x1 4 ohms mono. It is a Hifonics amp.

I also Have an echlipse 2 channel I have no idea how many watts it is though. but i know I have to turn it way down to power the 6.5 inch Kenwood excelon dual mag components I have which are 160-180watts peak I believe. Im wondering if it is enough amp or if I will need a 4 channel? Does the stock titan sterio even have an amp?

I'm wondering if I can use the dual mag components in the new truck? Is there a place that I can mount 6.5s? in the front? If not, in the rear? If In the rear where do I mount the tweeters and crossovers?

I'm ditching the 12's as there is no room. Probably have to go with 8's or 10's under the rear seats?

What do you all recomend I purchase?
What is recomended I re-use?
What should I sell?

Thanks!


----------



## Biscuit (Mar 5, 2005)

JL audio makes custom sub boxes for the Titan I beleive. Your CD changer is most likely not to have preouts. I suggest getting an adapter of some sort that will make it have preouts (I dont know what its called). I have a new Sentra SE and I LOOOVE the radio on it (I have the audio fanactic package). The one 8 hits pretty hard for a stock system. It even makes the license plate rattle. 

I just suggest getting a custom box from www.jlaudio.com or get a thunderform MTX box.


----------



## Justintoxicated (Mar 11, 2005)

Biscuit said:


> JL audio makes custom sub boxes for the Titan I beleive. Your CD changer is most likely not to have preouts. I suggest getting an adapter of some sort that will make it have preouts (I dont know what its called). I have a new Sentra SE and I LOOOVE the radio on it (I have the audio fanactic package). The one 8 hits pretty hard for a stock system. It even makes the license plate rattle.
> 
> I just suggest getting a custom box from www.jlaudio.com or get a thunderform MTX box.



The JL box specificaly says it does not fit the KC, only the Crew Cab. Perfect match for my amp but it will not fit. I already looked into it. I do not think and MTX box is going to fit either.

In Fact I already contacted JL about this and they told me they are developing a box for the KC but it will not be available untill another 5 months or so  I don't know if I can wait that long but I may be able to toss my 12's in the back in the meantime although this will make the entire backseat unusable, so I probably will not do this.

Adapters for Pre-outs! Never heard of such a thing, even if they exist sounds like a huge compromise when instlaling well over 1000 dollars of other sterio equipment. I guess I will have to replace the Stock CD player and disk changer, which looks like it is going to be a bitch and add anotehr $1000 to the overall cost  Guess I should have looked for a truck without the 6-disc added.


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

Biscuit said:


> I suggest getting an adapter of some sort that will make it have preouts (I dont know what its called).


Its called an LOC which stands for Line Out Converter. You tap into the rear speaker wires behind the head unit and it takes the signal from those and converts them into an RCA output which is on the other end of the LOC.


----------



## Biscuit (Mar 5, 2005)

All I seen on the website was something custom for the Titan. I forgot to say that I am a beginner at audio systems so please excuse me if I get something wrong.


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

LoL no worries. You just said you didn't know what the name was so I thought I would help a brotha out.


----------



## Justintoxicated (Mar 11, 2005)

Bumpin said:


> LoL no worries. You just said you didn't know what the name was so I thought I would help a brotha out.


How much quality do you lose with one of these? 

I think this will actualy make things too Complex.


It means Rear outputs- to LOC -> Amp(SUB) -> Subwoofer

Front Output - LOC -> Amplifier (4 channel? I have a 2 channel that has alot of power) -> Crossover -> 4speakers & 4Tweets

And then I would still have the problem of not being able to adjust the rear Midrange and Tweeters From the front since there is no Seperate Sub Pre-out but I might be able to live with this?

Sounds like a kinda Ghetto ass system to me.

You all are sure the stock CD Player with 6 dics changer does not have pre-outs?


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

Dude relax you're giving yourself a head ache. Look, the best way to do it, to have different controls for your high's and your sub is to get a good quality head unit that has a bass output. That way you won't need a LOC and everything will sound better.


----------



## Justintoxicated (Mar 11, 2005)

Bumpin said:


> Dude relax you're giving yourself a head ache. Look, the best way to do it, to have different controls for your high's and your sub is to get a good quality head unit that has a bass output. That way you won't need a LOC and everything will sound better.











How do you replace this kind of head unit? And can I still keep the in-dash 6 disc changer? Also will the steering wheel controlls still work on a new deck?

if I had 4 pre-outs I could use all my existing equipment and have some decent sound. I have not sceen a deck without pre-outs in years you sure they still make some this way?

With Pre-outs I could have good sound for the cost to install unless I do it myself (leaving the stock front speakers). Without pre-outs I'm thinking it will cost me around $3000 (new fronts also cause at this point they won't be costing much more!)

Biscuit, No Worries I'm kinda lost myself. I have some knowledge but I am unsure of a few things. For Example if I wire 2 Of the sets of components in parallel this keeps them at 4 Ohms right Where as Series would make them 8 ohms? So If my amp has enough power for both sets but only 2 Outputs (2 Channel), I should be able to wire them in parallel right? Or Do I need a 4 channel amp?


----------



## Justintoxicated (Mar 11, 2005)

Hey guys,
I stopped at a few audio places over the weekend. most recomended I wait for JL to develop a stealthbox as far as subs are concerned.

I guess I need to make some choices for the front and rear door speakers. Sounds liek throwing my excelon dual mags in would be a major improvement over stock. They said I can purchase an adapter plate to change the front 6x9's to componenets (mount the tweeter and 6.5 in the door panels in the front) 

1 Guy recomended I leave the rear stock and the other recomended I take my older ddual mags and Install them in the rear, and purchase some new dual mags (somewhat better) for the front. He said my 2 channel amp can easily power all 8 speakers; 4 mids 4 tweeters. The only problem is that if I go with the factory sterio I will not be able to fade the door speakers front to back, since I will be using the rear outputs for the subs. How bad will this suck?

I was thinking abotu purchasing an LC6 to get te best sound possible from the stock sterio. However, I think I would either need 2 of them (Lower the Rear Subs from the deck), or 1 of them with a subwoofer output controll that has to be mounted someplace. I am always screwing with the subwoofer output depending on the type of music I am listening to. It sounds to me that the LC6 takes 1 output and converts that line to 6 channels, but then you cannot fade them. 

http://www.audiocontrol.com/CompanyInfo/PressRoom/PressReleases/MobileAudio/LC6/LC6_Introduction.htm

Then again, if Ipurchase of LC6's It might be a better investment to buya new deck? (New Deck + Steering wheel controll adapter + New Dash sterio housing). Wow thats a ridiculous amount of work for something so simple as upgrading the CD-Player!) but then I would have true Pre-outs and Sub adjustablility built in.


----------

